# Rest day macros



## Jin (Aug 27, 2019)

I’m generally eating 45/35/20 C/P/F

Days I don’t train I go no/low carb. This is as much for variety as it is anything else. 

Today was 4/33/63. 

Total of 2.7lbs of 88% ground beef over 6 meals. 

1/2C almonds

3 cheese sticks 

250g Greek yogurt 

1 cup almond milk

2tbsp Olive oil 

2 whole eggs

and a couple bags of spinach. 

3,600 calories. I’ll usually go closer to 4K on training days. 

Bulking, but trying to keep the abs. I know the calories seem low for my size but I put on weight readily. 

What do you do for your off day meals?


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 27, 2019)

I keep everything the same.
The rest/repair requires the food i figure.
No issues in doing this.


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2019)

I try to do a little more cals on workout days, especially carbs right before and after. I figure the body will use the extra fuel in a more beneficial way then, but I'm not religious to that approach.


----------



## snake (Aug 27, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> I keep everything the same.
> The rest/repair requires the food i figure.
> No issues in doing this.



I'm in with Gibs on this. Only reason is, I like constancy in everything. I also can't cut my carbs low/out, I enjoy them too much.  I do like the 45/35/20 macro split. That should serve you well on any diet.


----------



## tinymk (Aug 27, 2019)

I ramp up my carbs on training days but non training days I try to keep em low.  
It is not uncommon for me to take in 200g carbs extra on training days.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 27, 2019)

Jin said:


> I’m generally eating 45/35/20 C/P/F
> 
> Days I don’t train I go no/low carb. This is as much for variety as it is anything else.
> 
> ...



I am very close to this. I cut carbs on off days because I feel bloated if I eat the same for whatever reason.  I don't eat the yogurt or do the almond milk. I do more eggs and olive oil.  I also have baked fish with the spinach. my calories are close at around 3500 on off days and 4000-4200ish training days.  Its working so ill stay there until it plateaus or I start getting fat LOL....   great post JIN!


----------



## Jin (Aug 27, 2019)

tinymk said:


> I ramp up my carbs on training days but non training days I try to keep em low.
> It is not uncommon for me to take in 200g carbs extra on training days.



I’m around 450c on training days.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 27, 2019)

My cals & especially carbs are def much higher twice/week (leg days)


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 27, 2019)

tinymk said:


> I ramp up my carbs on training days but non training days I try to keep em low.
> It is not uncommon for me to take in 200g carbs extra on training days.



Pretty much the same for me also.

I just don't have my gatorade, or post workout shake on off days. Right at 900 calories less.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 27, 2019)

Everything the same on training and non training days.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 27, 2019)

In my best years/days i was keeping everything the same, I may out cut out 40-60g of carbs but still was very close to training day diet.  

GL


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 27, 2019)

Why ground beef?


----------



## Jin (Aug 27, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Why ground beef?



I enjoy eating it, it fits my macros and I eat almost exclusively chicken breast on training days. Why chicken breast? Because I enjoy eating it


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 27, 2019)

Why eat?????




Jin said:


> I enjoy eating it, it fits my macros and I eat almost exclusively chicken breast on training days. Why chicken breast? Because I enjoy eating it


----------



## Seeker (Aug 27, 2019)

Nowadays the only thing i do different is I'm not   eating a bowl of oatmeal, or an apple with Greek yogurt before gym. Because on off days, there is no gym. Lol.  This year I went 5 whole months without taking a single day off from working out. Wasn't always weightlifting 7 days a week, but I was training of some form or another.


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 27, 2019)

On certain cuts I’ve gone as far as liquid fasting on days off. I usually train 5-6 days a week so 1 or 2 days of just protein shakes wasn’t so bad for a month or so. Now a days, days off usually means I’m more carb conscious.


----------



## Deadhead (Aug 27, 2019)

My coach has me drop my carbs on rest days just slightly where I would normally have 6 ozs of potatoes I'll have 4 etc.


----------



## Trump (Aug 27, 2019)

You are awesome seeker



Seeker said:


> Nowadays the only thing i do different is I'm not   eating a bowl of oatmeal, or an apple with Greek yogurt before gym. Because on off days, there is no gym. Lol.  This year I went 5 whole months without taking a single day off from working out. Wasn't always weightlifting 7 days a week, but I was training of some form or another.


----------



## Beserker (Aug 28, 2019)

Trained everyday since 8/1... getting my 2nd wind in life.  

I’m always carb conscious.. eating like a carnivore works best for me.  Generally 5-20% C  most days.  Unless I give in to pizza...


----------



## Jin (Aug 28, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Why eat?????



Please recommend me a more suitable menu. I’ll take it into consideration.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 28, 2019)

I would be eating sushi and seaweed every meal if I lived where u live.....



Jin said:


> Please recommend me a more suitable menu. I’ll take it into consideration.


----------

